# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  المحاضرة الرابعة عشرة والأخيرة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ثانياً- إجرام المستفيد


قد يصدر من المستفيد نشاط من الأنشطة المعاقب عليها في جرائم الشيك على الوجه التالي:



الصورة الأولى- تظهير شيك بدون مقابل:


في تلك الصورة يقوم المستفيد بالتخلص من شيك بدون مقابل وذلك بأن يقوم بتظهيره إلى شخص ثالث مع أنه يعلم بأن الشيك بدون مقابل. فبعد أن كان مجنيا عليه في الجريمة أصبح هو فاعلا فيها. 


الصورة الثانية- تلقي المستفيد لشيك بدون مقابل:

يعاقب النظام في المملكة المستفيد الذي يقبل شيكا وهو يعلم بأنه بدون مقابل، حتى لا يترتب على ذلك تداول شيكات بدون رصيد. أما إذا لم يكن المستفيد يعلم بأن الشيك بدون رصيد، فإنه لا يسأل. وعلى أية حال فإن ساحب الشيك يعاقب على سحبه لهذا الشيك مادام أنه بدون مقابل.


الصورة الثالثة- قبول شيك بدون تاريخ:


يرتكب الجريمة المستفيد الذي يقبل الشيك مع أنه بدون تاريخ. وتنص على ذلك المادة 120 جـ من نظام الأوراق التجارية. ويرمي المشرع من ذلك إلى الحيلولة دون إساءة استعمال الشيكات من جانب المستفيد للضغط على الساحب. فبعض الناس يحصلون على شيك من شخص ويطلبون منه عدم كتابة التاريخ ويبقى معهم الشيك سنوات كثيرة يمكن أن تصل إلى عشرين سنة يبقى في خلالها الساحب تحت ضغط من المستفيد. 



ثالثاً:إجرام المسحوب عليه


قد يرتكب رجل البنك جريمة من الجرائم الملحقة بالشيك على الوجه التالي:


الصورة الأولى- التصريح بوجود مقابل أقل من الحقيقة: 

تعاقب المادة 119 من النظام كل مسحوب عليه صرح عن علم بوجود مقابل وفاء أقل مما لديه فعلا. وواضح أن هذا النوع من التجريم يخص البنك المسحوب عليه، ويسري على كل موظف في البنك صرح بأن الشيك بدون رصيد.


الصورة الثانية – جريمة رفض الوفاء بالشيك:


ليس لرجل البنك أن يرفض الوفاء بالشيك بدون سبب يبرره النظام. فإن فعل فإنه يرتكب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة (119) من نظام الأوراق التجارية.


الصورة الثالثة- الوفاء بشيك خال من التاريخ:


يرتكب تلك الجريمة رجل البنك الذي يوفي بشيك مع أنه خال من التاريخ. وتنص على ذلك الفقرة (جـ) من المادة(120) نظام.


الركن المعنوي

جرائم الشيك جرائم عمدية تبنى على القصد الجنائي أي على العلم والإرادة من جانب المتهم. ولكن يلاحظ أن الساحب ملزم بتتبع حركات رصيده ارتفاعا وانخفاضا وليس له أن يحتك بأنه لم يكن يعلم بأن الشيك بدون رصيد.

تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه 
مع أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد
د.شيماء عبدالغني عطاالله

----------


## شذا.ش

(من لايشكر الناس لايشكر)

دكتورتنا العزيزه شاكرين لك تعاونك الملحوظ معنا وتقبلك لجميع ضروفنا برحابة صدر

سواء على الصعيد التعليمي او الإداري

شكراً لكل دقيقه أوليتينا فيها أهتمامك وأصغيتي لمشاكلنا

شكراً لكل لحظة دعم حسستينا فيها

شكراً وشكراً وشكراً

ياوكيلتي ومعلمتي 

ودمتي بخير

----------


## شرقاويه

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

لنا الفخر بوجوده دكتوره مثلك فطوال الترم الدراسي لم تبخلي علينا بشي 

طالبتك

----------


## المحامي علي عطايا

السلام عليكم جميعا والله انا محام لبناني متخصص بالقضايا الجنائية واتابع المحاضرات القيمة للدكتورة شيماء واني اريد ان اقول كلمة حق وهي ان وجود الدكتورة شيماء في كليتكم وهذه الطريقة التعليمية التي تؤديها الدكتورة اصبحت عملة نادرة والسبب هو الشح او ندرة دكاترة القانون الجزائي المميزين على الصعيد العالم العربي وحتى الأوروبي واني سبق وقمت بتحضير رسالة ماجستير في القانون الجنائي مقارنة بين القانون اللبناني والقانون الفرنسي في جامعة بربينيان اكاديمية مونبيليه وبصعوبة استطعت ان اوفق بدكتور متخصص جنائي مشرف على الرسالة وانا في فرنسا ام واب القانون الجنائي في العالم واكثر من ذلك اثناء تسجيلي رسالة الدكتوراه في جامعة لومان اكاديمية نانت في فرنسا ايضا واجهت صعوبات بالغة كي احظى بدكتور مشرف متخصص ومتميز وحاصل على hdr  كي اتسدل على اسمه في الدكتوراه والسبب هو الضغط الكبير والهائل على اساتذة القانون الجنائي من ناحية عدد الطلاب الكبير و قلة عدد اساتذة القانون الجنائي واهليتهم وحتى تفرغهم في فرنسا.
اني احيي الدكتورة شيماء على هذه المحاضرات القيمة التي استفدت منها رغم اني قرأتها بسرعة نظرا لضيق وقتي الا انني سأخصص وقتا لقرأتها بتأني من جديد .
على فكرة الدكتورة شيماء ذكرتني كثيرا بأستاذي المبدع المصري ايضا الدكتور سليمان عبد المعم الذي علمني منتدبا من جامعة الإسكندرية الى جامعتنا في بيروت وقد اشرف ايضا على رسالتي في دبلوم القانون العام.
ارجو التوفيق لجميع الطلاب والتحضير الذهني والنفسي الجيد للإمتحان.

----------

